# Other > Off Topic >  Hi all! Newbie here!

## Apollo

Hello everybody, I thought I'd just introduce myself as I'm new to the forums. I recently purchased my first printer and now I am patiently waiting for it in the mail!

I am a total newcomer to 3D printing, although I've been very interested for a while now, I finally decided to take the jump!

If anyone has good advice on programs, methods, or good/bad habits, I'm all ears, I know almost nothing!

I look forward to being with you all on this new journey!

Cheers! :Big Grin:

----------


## RobH2

Hi Apollo. You came to the right place. You'll get a lot of good help here. Write back as you get set up and start printing. Welcome!

Good Habits:

1. Keep good notes so you know what worked and did not work. I have an Excel document that lists all kinds of things and also has a photo of each print for reference. I leave it open all the time when I'm printing so that I can easily update it. 
2. Read a lot on the Web. There's a ton of  info available. 
3. Be patient. There is a learning curve, not bad, but you do have to figure a few things out. Your first few prints may be disappointing. 
4. Learn early on how to level the bed and set the gap. The best things you can learn. 

Bad Habits:

1. Not doing any of the above.

----------


## eldonthamvtsee

same here i hope i can know more and learn more about printing and other and also i want to share my knowledge here. Welcome to us! Cheers!

----------


## RobH2

So Apollo, how's the printing going? And yes, eldonthamvtsee, welcome. Post away and we'll try to help you.

----------


## Apollo

Welcome eldonthamvtsee!
Sadly, I'm still waiting for my printer to arrive  :Frown: 
I guess all the bad rumors about QU-BD are true, and it will probably be a while until I receive it :/
Maybe I should have sacrificed some build space for a printr bot or a maki box, and already been up and running...

----------


## Apollo

Good news! My printer arrived today! Now it's time to start assembling it!

----------


## Apollo

Printer is fully assembled! Now I just have to figure out why my printer won't connect to repetier...

----------


## Cassidy Ward

Hi newbie here as well. registered finally!  :Smile:

----------


## RobH2

Hi Cassidy. You will be in good hands here. Welcome.

----------


## Matthew

Hi all, I am a noob here too  :Smile:

----------


## KyleRonnie

Hi everyone I am also new here.

----------


## RobH2

Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of great people here who are very talented. You'll find answers as you learn more and more about your printer and the technology. Good to have you. 

Rob

----------


## Niivjul

Hi everyone, 

I’m a 3D printing hobbyist conducting a research that aims at studying the impact of internet and technology on the design demographics and how internet communities maker culture involved with technology and DIY enthusiasts to come together and share knowledge (especially in 3D printing). 
I have a few questions that I’m looking for anyone’s opinion on, also if you have anything you want to add to the discussion go ahead it’s much appreciated  :Smile: 


What does the online community mean to you as a designer? Is it a knowledge base and/or a place for sharing ideas and opinions?What is the reason you design 3D products? Do you wish to customize, remix and design for yourself or are you driven by your profession or profit? If you’re a hobbyist and have learned to use a software and fabrication platforms on your own (using forums and tutorials on internet like me) which is extremely time consuming what do you think is the trade-off like between time and value created and why?

Thanks for everyone who took time to reply  :Smile:

----------


## bryan2015

Hello All,

I am also newbie in this forum .

*Bryan Ashlay*

----------


## RobH2

Welcome Bryan. You'll be in good hands here. 

Rob

----------


## Robertwinstonn

HI you are welcome here nice to meet you . i am also new here and Mobile App developer and working on new mobile security app which is Leo Privacy Guard for hide your personal private data.

----------


## RobH2

Great, lot's of newbie's. It doesn't take long to lose that "moniker." I'm sure you'll get a lot of good help here and I also hope that you'll help others. We all have our areas of expertise and I'm sure you all bring some new skills to us. 

Welcome.

----------


## robanderson

I'm too old to forums and now one can called me forum freak  :Big Grin:

----------


## yennhikorea

Hi everyone, 
I am a noob here too  :Smile:

----------


## RobH2

> Hi everyone, 
> I am a noob here too


Welcome, you'll enjoy it here and get a lot of good assistance. Happy printing.

----------


## RobH2

> I'm too old to forums and now one can called me forum freak


We welcome forum freaks. We are all ones too.

----------


## angellina

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## alvinpark

Hello, I am also new to this forum. I have ordered a new 3D printer, but I'm a little worried because I have never used a 3D printer before. I want to ask you guys that catalogue with 3D printer will help me with this or not?

----------


## JacobVR

Hello, you're welcome!!  :Smile:

----------


## contestantnum13

Hello to all the noobs

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> Hello, I am also new to this forum. I have ordered a new 3D printer, but I'm a little worried because I have never used a 3D printer before. I want to ask you guys that catalogue with 3D printer will help me with this or not?


Whatever 3D Printer you decided on there will be a thread here that can help you!

----------


## shawneva

Welcome! This is a great community.

*Kids Dresses Online India*

----------

